# Do Moderators read private messages?



## paphioland (Mar 5, 2008)

I think the title is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

they can if they want to...I remember someone telling me Peter from SOF did at one time


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Only the ones sent to us directly....WTF? Ken? No. Not if they aren't sent to us directly. You must have us confused with the other slipper forum.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 5, 2008)

oops sorry H.


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, it IS possible, and that's why we fking LEFT (!!!) SOF. 

MARK MY WORDS - and yeah, I am shouting- THAT HAS NEVER AND WILL NEVER BE DONE HERE. 

None of us know how to do it. None of us WANT to know how to do it. If anyone did, it WOULD NOT BE TOLERATED.

This is one reason we have more than one admin. 
Ken, if you have something to say to me, give me a call, I'd be happy to discuss it with you, or anyone.

ANYONE who might want to discuss something should feel free to email me or call me.

(Fren, don't apologize, we're all about being up front about this stuff...!)


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

Ken,

If you are asking if we read messages that are sent to us directly, the answer is yes. If someone has a complaint, they are welcome to send a private message directly to the mods or administrators of this board to speak their mind.

If you are asking if we have installed spyware on this forum, so we can secretly read other members private messages, well, Heather has already made that as clear as she can.

What I want to know is, what is your problem Ken? You seem to be upset about something that happened on the forum today, and instead of being up front about it, you start threads like this one asking if we are spying on you.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2008)

For those who don't understand what we are talking about, I offer this quick explanation. The software we used to create this board is customizable. The company that makes it also offers extra features, one of those being an extra software program that can be installed so that administrators can read the private messages sent by members of the forum. 

It is well known that this software is installed at the other slipper orchid forum, because members of that forum have been banned for things that they said in their private messages. I know this, because I was banned from that forum for private messaging other members to let them know it was going on.

This was one of the main reasons we started this forum. So nobody had the right to invade the privacy of another member. To that end, we made sure that there were multiple mods and administrators with access to the control panel for the forum. In the event that one of us tried to install the spy software, all the other mods and administrators would know about it, and put a stop to it. It really is such a detestable invasion of privacy that it makes me angry that someone would do such a thing.

The thing that makes me even more angry, is that someone would now accuse us of doing the same thing because they are upset with something that happened on the forum. Ken, I am not sure if you meant to do it on purpose, but you chose the one thing, the single most insulting thing you could when you ask if we are secretly reading your private messages. I hope you will be kind enough to tell me, private message if you want, what you meant by this. Because at this point rather than say another word, I would rather just leave again and not mess with this stuff anymore.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't accuse anyone of anything. It was a question. I think I am being pretty upfront. I talked to who I needed to talk to about my issue. This is just a question I have always had. I didn't know how the programming on the forum is constructed.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 6, 2008)

Ken, 

You sent private messages to one administrator asking for something on the forum to be changed (even though it wasn't your place to do so). Since one single administrator doesn't make significant changes to the forum without consulting the other people who keep this place running, that administrator sent us copies of your private message. She even told you she was doing so, and you continued to send messages debating with her why she should make the change you requested. I have the messages, I am not an idiot. Neither should you be confused about the situation, BECAUSE SHE TOLD YOU SHE WAS CONSULTING US.

In the end, we made the change you requested, but not because you requested it. And instead of being happy that things were changed in your favor, you start this ridiculous thread. Now you act as if you had honest intentions. So, let me say this, and then you can have the last word, and then this thread can be over. I don't believe for one minute you just wanted to know how the forum worked. I think you had your feelings hurt because we didn't say "how high" when you told us to jump. Insult us if you want, be upset if you must, but don't think of us, for even one minute, as fools.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2008)

What you are saying just isn't true.The poster made the change themselves and the change was unchanged by the moderators. Actually the poster then had to redelete it. Why can't a member make a change themselves? I talked with them through a PRIVATE message. So I did want to see if mods can see my messages.

In my favor? I am just doing a favor for a friend that has no way of contacting you themselves. Who the hell are you to tell me what is my place or not.

Why do you have the messages? I will post them here so everyone can see. I dont give a rats ass what you think. Don't tell me what to think because no matter what you say I think *you *are a fool. I also think you feel you are some tough guy typing behind a key board. It is the quiet rivers that run deep. Can you figure that one out genius?


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2008)

Ken, I promise I don't read private messages-only the ones sent to me directly to my mailbox. It's not an option for us- can't do it even if I was a psycho control freak. Hope that makes you more comfortable with the forum?


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2008)

Ken, Heather and Jon I think you all need to take a deep breath and sleep on it. My mommy mode is kicking in.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 6, 2008)

Candace said:


> Ken, I promise I don't read private messages-only the ones sent to me directly to my mailbox. It's not an option for us- can't do it even if I was a psycho control freak. Hope that makes you more comfortable with the forum?



I believe you. It really was just a question.


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not bothered by your question, but I wasn't involved in the beginning stages of this forum and the reasons behind it. So, it's understandable the other moderators and admins. make take offense by the idea.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 6, 2008)

paphioland said:


> I believe you. It really was just a question.



Oh dear, everyone take a breath. 

I don't know, maybe these policies should be posted in the "Reading and Posting Messages" portion of the FAQ (or some other subsection). It is a rather important aspect of the way that this forum runs and that way we don't have to have this conversation every few months. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2989&highlight=PRIVATE+MESSAGES&page=2
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108&highlight=PRIVATE+MESSAGES
etc.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 6, 2008)

paphioland said:


> What you are saying just isn't true.The poster made the change themselves and the change was unchanged by the moderators. Actually the poster then had to redelete it. Why can't a member make a change themselves? I talked with them through a PRIVATE message. So I did want to see if mods can see my messages.
> 
> In my favor? I am just doing a favor for a friend that has no way of contacting you themselves. Who the hell are you to tell me what is my place or not.
> 
> Why do you have the messages? I will post them here so everyone can see. I dont give a rats ass what you think. Don't tell me what to think because no matter what you say I think *you *are a fool. I also think you feel you are some tough guy typing behind a key board. It is the quiet rivers that run deep. Can you figure that one out genius?



Ken, 

please review the forum rules before posting again.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18


----------



## Sirius (Mar 6, 2008)

paphioland said:


> I am just doing a favor for a friend that has no way of contacting you themselves. Who the hell are you to tell me what is my place or not.



Terry did personally request that the information be removed, and it was. In the future, he will need to contact us directly to have information removed if he so chooses. It is not your place to make these requests for him.



paphioland said:


> Why do you have the messages?



I have already explained to you why I have copies of the messages you sent to Heather. You were requesting a change to the forum, and that involves the entire administrative staff.

I will ignore the rest of your post, since you are frustrated and not thinking clearly.


----------



## heliomum (Mar 6, 2008)

Look I started the original thread about Terry, ok. I just wanted my question answered, which it was. I didn't mean for it to become a big firestorm. So I think everyone should take a deep breath and relax. Just forget it all, the post is gone, what's done is done, so let's all just stop arguing and get on with our lives.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 6, 2008)

Heliomum,

Welcome to the forum by the way. I don't think I told you that yet.

And don't worry, you didn't cause a firestorm. This is not about something you asked, so keep posting questions. Nobody knew how much the address was supposed to be kept a secret, so we all learned something valuable from the discussion. By tomorrow, conversation will have moved on to something else.

I do want to make it clear that if any member is contacted by private message asking them to change the content of a post, please let the administrators of the forum know. There is the potential for abuse, if members ask other members to alter the content of the information that they post on the forum. This is a matter that should be taken up with the people who manage this forum.


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

When someone sends a private message, they can copy up to five people on it. So, when I sent my replies to you last night, Ken, I copied the other admin and moderators, because it was a forum issue and we work as a team here.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

The answer is No, especially if it's addressed to them! oke:


----------

